# Gun control



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

In view of the recent shooting I am quite sure that soon the liberals will be screaming for increased gun control measures. For once I am in complete agreement with them. I think ALL liberals and democrats should be prohibited from owning firearms of any kind. May as well confiscate their knives, axes, and baseball bats, too. These people are looney and out of control. They can't be trusted with dangerous weapons. I saw one media article that said the shooter was justified as self defense because the republicans are against obamacare. These people are freakin crazy!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hah! It's happening already. FOX just reported democrats started calling for more gun control just 3 hours after the shooting.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Democrats are right; we need action:

1) National reciprocity
2) Elimination of violations of the 2nd amendment by local and state governments
3) Eradication of fee's created to tax those enjoying their second amendment right
4) All congress peoples need to be responsible for their own security; they can carry or hire someone out of their pocket.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . we shouldn't worry too much about it all.

According to a reputable (?) source, governor of Virginia, . . . we lose 93 million Americans per day due to gun violence, . . . at that rate, . . . about 4 more days and it'll all be done.

Yeah, . . . he's a democrat too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . we shouldn't worry too much about it all.
> 
> According to a reputable (?) source, governor of Virginia, . . . we lose 93 million Americans per day due to gun violence, . . . at that rate, . . . about 4 more days and it'll all be done.
> 
> ...


Yeah. He's a dumbass, too!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife and I frequently discuss this situation in our country. We are both totally disgusted with the state of things. I don't think it can be turned around. Maybe delayed a little, but not reversed. We are both in our late 60's and both agree that we are actually glad we are old. Hopefully we will be gone and not have to witness the final downfall of this once great nation. My god! What a change from the prosperity and optimism of the 50's and 60's. And it's all being thrown away by stupid people being led by the power hungry and greedy.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You know that good ol' Liberal phrase "Never let a good tragedy go to waste".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . we shouldn't worry too much about it all.
> 
> According to a reputable (?) source, governor of Virginia, . . . we lose 93 million Americans per day due to gun violence, . . . at that rate, . . . about 4 more days and it'll all be done.
> 
> ...


Must have had common core. As long as you do what your told get rewarded regardless of weather or not it works.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

stowlin said:


> Democrats are right; we need action:
> 
> 1) National reciprocity
> 2) Elimination of violations of the 2nd amendment by local and state governments
> ...


Makes too much sense to every get out of committee let alone the House or Senate.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If people are dropping at this rate I'd invest in burial site and funeral homes!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They had the attack ready to go before the shooting. All they had to was plug in names and few details.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Gun control is very important in my opinion, My stance is sort more like a Weaver Stance, I try to put about 60-70% of my weight on my leading leg. I keep a good sight picture, I close one eye (yes, I know I'm not suppose to) hold my breath as I am about the shoot. Most important, IMO, is I squeeze the trigger as oppose to pulling, which I think is a lot of people's mistake. If I do all these things properly, usually I shoot pretty well. So yeah, I am definitely in favor of gun control.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I know they bitch and whine about the guns. But consider this.

We have guns, they don't have any.

Molon Labe.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I know they bitch and whine about the guns. But consider this.
> 
> We have guns, they don't have any.
> 
> Molon Labe.


At least the dipstick shooter did the other day.

Turns out it was an illegal gun, . . . according to his permanent address, . . . he could not legally own that AR.

Guess it just proves what we've said all along, . . . crooks will always have their guns.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Gun control is very important in my opinion, My stance is sort more like a Weaver Stance, I try to put about 60-70% of my weight on my leading leg. I keep a good sight picture, I close one eye (yes, I know I'm not suppose to) hold my breath as I am about the shoot. Most important, IMO, is I squeeze the trigger as oppose to pulling, which I think is a lot of people's mistake. If I do all these things properly, usually I shoot pretty well. So yeah, I am definitely in favor of gun control.


I honestly believe that you sir, have good control of your gun....


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

dwight55 said:


> At least the dipstick shooter did the other day.
> 
> Turns out it was an illegal gun, . . . according to his permanent address, . . . he could not legally own that AR.
> 
> ...


I didn't hear it from an official source but I was told it was an SKS with a fixed 10rd mag.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think this all boils down to control, we just see it more clearly with guns.

Yeah, if you are not armed, you cannot fight back. But look at the other things government has done.

For example, there was a rumor a few years back that there was a strip embedded in money. When you walked through it sensor, it registered who and how much you had with you.

Self driving cars? Supposed they speak to each other to avoid collisions. But they also designate who and where we are.

Government has now cracked encryption in our phones. Police have electronics to shut off our cars. Who knows what these new cchips in credit cards are really doing.

We talk about living off the grid. With drones, satellites and heat signatures, they can trace every human on earth.

This is one of the reasons I think the left wants notification of private gun sales.

The trouble is I've never understood why anyone would want "world domination." Sometimes I cannot find my glasses, why should I monitor you, too?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

BlackDog said:


> I didn't hear it from an official source but I was told it was an SKS with a fixed 10rd mag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I believe you are correct, . . . obviously the original reporter(s) cannot tell the difference between an SK and an AR, . . . the original report I got was AR, . . .

It takes an IQ of something over 60 to do that, . . . leaves most of the drive by media out.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Well, . . . we shouldn't worry too much about it all.
> 
> According to a reputable (?) source, governor of Virginia, . . . we lose 93 million Americans per day due to gun violence, . . . at that rate, . . . about 4 more days and it'll all be done.
> 
> ...


Did you happen to see his presser about 2 hours after the shooting? He spent a minute or so spouting his anti-gun rhetoric then stated that now is not the time to discuss gun control...and one of the reporters asked him if now is not the time, why did he bring it up? Boy, did he get flustered then...thought it was hilarious...and yes I think he is an idiot!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I think this all boils down to control, we just see it more clearly with guns.
> 
> Yeah, if you are not armed, you cannot fight back. But look at the other things government has done.
> 
> ...


I never considered myself a conspiracy theorist but I do believe there are a lot of powerful people who want a New World Order. Imagine a world where there still may be countries and these countries may still have leaders, but they exist in name only, just figure heads. The real power, the real control comes from the UN. The United Nations dictates and enforces laws. 
When that happens I believe the world will be divided into two classes the upper and lower, the have and have nots, whatever you want to call it. Gun control, that'll be a sure thing. Then, once all that settles into place perhaps the Haves will decide there are too many Havenots, don't need that many and too much trouble to feed.......well, you get the idea.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Response to Virginia shooting


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> In view of the recent shooting I am quite sure that soon the liberals will be screaming for increased gun control measures. For once I am in complete agreement with them. I think ALL liberals and democrats should be prohibited from owning firearms of any kind. May as well confiscate their knives, axes, and baseball bats, too. These people are looney and out of control. They can't be trusted with dangerous weapons. I saw one media article that said the shooter was justified as self defense because the republicans are against obamacare. These people are freakin crazy!


That is humorous, and I get the point. Yes some of them are well armed, and more are getting guns, and they are nuts. The only thing that we can do, is to have our own guns, and to be ready. But, that is nothing new for me, I have had at least one, off and one, for almost 40 years. PS: they can screech and squall, but they ain't getting further gun control.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I agree. I also think we should all get "Molon Labe" bumper stickers for our trucks. One showed up in my neighborhood already.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Response to Virginia shooting


Spot on!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

